# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  kois forum in IE 8 vs Firefox

## grinkz01

Om beryl,

Siang ini lagi iseng nyoba IE8 utk buka forum koi-s. Kaget saya coz isi di forum tsb kok sangat tdk update yah? Bahkan postingan2 lama saya masih terbaca sebagai "today's posting" dan beberapa thread yg terbaru jg tdk muncul. Penasaran dgn ini (wong kemarin dah nulis di thread lain kok today jadi ilang?) akhirnya saya buka pakai Firefox 5.01 dan hasilnya memang thread2 baru jadi muncul semua.....


Kok bisa yah ? Apa ada setting saya yg salah ataukah memang forum ini hanya cocok ama Firefox (pokoknya non IE dah).....Thanks.

Ini link windownya

dibuka pakai firefox

----------


## grinkz01

bentar nih,mau upload penampakan IE kok jadi error semua....


upss akhirnya bisa juga upload

----------


## grinkz01

test lagi........nah ini baru benar screen shot dari IE 8.....yg diatas itu tetap firefox shoot.

----------


## tenonx

klo ga salah itu dikarenakan cache(cookies) web nya om
di ie komputer belum update maka dianggap bahwa om belum baca
cmiiw

----------


## grinkz01

> klo ga salah itu dikarenakan cache(cookies) web nya om
> di ie komputer belum update maka dianggap bahwa om belum baca
> cmiiw


berarti setting IE di kompie saya ta om? Atau website koi-s nya ?

----------


## tenonx

cache/cookie di komp om, bukan server koi-s.org nya

----------

